# Found Starlite 292 possible custom?



## revoron (Aug 7, 2011)

I work in a plant that ships out hopper cars with plastic pellets. I happened to notice something blue on the end of one and came across this light. I have looked at other starlite 292's on google and cant find anything like this one. Does this look familiar to anyone? Thanks


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 8, 2011)

:welcome:Looks like the 500C Car Inspector's Lantern from Star.I am no expert but I believe the same basic design has been used since the fifties or sixties with changes and improvements over the years.I have one of the older Car Inspector's lanterns that is all metal but uses a similar stand and wooden handle.http://star1889.com/ look under Star Railroad Products.


----------

